# body paint (maybe NSFW?)



## lisa_13 (Oct 14, 2010)

this is part of a series about painting on the body. comments and criticism appreciated.

1) 


hibiscus by lisa_czech, on Flickr

2) 


joanna by lisa_czech, on Flickr


----------



## edouble (Oct 14, 2010)

Very cool twist on portraits! The skin tones look unnatural to me. Possible white balance or pp issue?


----------



## lisa_13 (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks! they are unnatural, but i wanted to cool down the tones a bit.


----------



## RMThompson (Oct 17, 2010)

The desaturation is soft but not realistic... why NSFW?


----------



## lisa_13 (Oct 18, 2010)

wasn't sure if bare midriff would be suitable for work


----------



## lisa_13 (Nov 8, 2010)

a couple more sessions:




james by lisa_czech, on Flickr




delroy - body paint by lisa_czech, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Nov 8, 2010)

lisa_13 said:


> this is part of a series about painting on the body. comments and criticism appreciated.
> 
> 1)
> 
> ...



Lisa,
 I think this photo is just simply lovely!


----------



## j-dogg (Nov 8, 2010)

Very nice. :thumbup: Skin tones look a little flat but other than that, good work.


----------



## lisa_13 (Nov 16, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Lisa,
> I think this photo is just simply lovely!



thank you, derrel!



j-dogg said:


> Very nice. :thumbup: Skin tones look a little flat but other than that, good work.



what do you mean by flat skin tones? do you mean the lighting?


----------



## jchow (Nov 18, 2010)

I was on a site called femphocus.com and they have a girl on there who paints on herself and then uses her body to paint on a canvas, seems pretty cool!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 18, 2010)

She looks stunning in the first shot but the background looks a bit pink


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 19, 2010)

jchow said:


> I was on a site called femphocus.com and they have a girl on there who paints on herself and then uses her body to paint on a canvas, seems pretty cool!


 
seems pretty yves klein


----------

